

Ask HN: Any meteor devs out there who could spend 5 min helping an idiot? - louisswiss

I&#x27;m a meteor noob and am stuck with what is probably a really simple problem, but not sure where the problem originates. Anybody who could take pity to skype for 5 minutes and tell me where I&#x27;m going wrong? Seems like I am missing something really simple in iron:router...
======
rafaquintanilha
You should try to explain your problem in the official forum [1].

[1] [https://forums.meteor.com/](https://forums.meteor.com/)

